# Finishing natural catapults - bark on



## Tobi Catapult Shooter (Jun 6, 2019)

How do you guys finish your naturals? I have used epoxy resin before (no idea if that is correct or not as I'm new to building) but I had trouble making it come out smooth, so am looking for other ideas.

Got one ready to finish for my brother's birthday present, I want to do a good job of it!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I use a good quality Poly Varnish like is used on floors if I want a gloss finish or 7-8 coats of Watco Oil if I wan a more natural satin finish. The Watch is also good for keeping the wood from drying out and checking.

GP


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You can also use CA glue (Superglue) - its messy and try to keep away from the fumes - but if done well will give you a super glossy durable finish. I'd probably go to at least 600 grit sandpaper.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Everyone has their favourite go-to finishing regimes and products and I think it's not the product we use but our understanding of how to get the best out of it. For me, it would be some combination of BLO and a varnish mix (danish oil) followed by paste wax buffing.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome my friend. A nattie with bark on needs a surface finish. The gentlemen before me are correct. Anything that stays on top and doesn’t absorb. Hurray for birthday flips!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello!! This one I've done a while ago might help with ideas:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/39005-canadian-maple-natural-slingshot/

Cheers ...Q


----------

